# ASRock Z7x Pro3 - noch Saft auf USB, wenn PC aus



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Februar 2013)

Mojn zsamm!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Z75 Pro3, welches mich langsam aber sicher ziemlich nervt. Und zwar liegt noch immer Strom auf den USB-Ports, sobald der PC ausgeschaltet wurde. Das macht sich soweit bemerkbar, dass das Headset (CM Storm Sirus) weiterhin fröhlich vor sich hin leuchtet mitsamt der Tischeinheit. Tastatur (CM Storm Trigger) und Maus (Corsair M90) bleiben jedoch aus. Manchmal leuchtet die Maus noch, wenn ich auf eine Taste gedrückt hab. Bei der Tastatur hab ichs noch nicht getestet.

Jedenfalls hab ich vergeblich nach einem passenden Jumper oder nach einer Funktion im UEFI gesucht. Bisher löse ich das Problem, indem ich den PC nochmal starte und während des POST-Screens nochmal ausschalte bzw. die Steckerleiste nutze. Ist aber auch nicht immer das Optimale.

Wäre froh, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte. 

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Timblutaxt (18. Februar 2013)

Kann es sein das dieses Board einen oder mehrere USB Ports hat die ein aufladen von Geräten wie Smartphones etc unterstützen?


----------



## Westcoast (18. Februar 2013)

es ist aber normal. weil wenn das system herunterfährt, hat das board noch reststrom. manche boards bieten gewisse einstellungen der USB ports.
ist bei meinem giagbyte board auch so, naja man kann das headset ja abziehen, wenn es einen nervt und muss nicht zwingend die moustasten drücken.

man kann auch das netzteil ausschalten per Kipschalter. aber auf dauer würde ich es nicht empfehlen.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (18. Februar 2013)

Hatte das auch mit dem Strom auf den USB anschlüssen Bei meinen Bord wars nach einem Bios update plötzlich weg


----------



## Combi (18. Februar 2013)

hallo,alle wollen saft auf den usb,damit das handy zb weiterlädt.
das kannst du in den systemeinstellungen ausschalten.
mein roccat-apuri mousebungey leuchtet auch ständig blau...na und?!lass es leuchten...
aber denk dran,viele geräte brauchen die 5 volt auf den usb,zb externe hdd´s.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Februar 2013)

@Timblutaxt: Ja, das könnte die Funktion "App Charger" sein. Ich wüsst aber nicht wie man die deaktiviert. Funktionierte auch nicht immer zuverlässig. Manchmal durfte ich trotz angeklemmten Gerätes morgens verschlafen.

@Westcoast: Ja, aber doch nicht die ganze Nacht lang, besonders bei einem 5.1-Headset, welches so viel Strom frisst, dass es zwei USB-Hubs beschlagnahmt. Wenn ich den Netzschalter umlege, dann hat das HS noch ca. 30 Sekunden Strom, bis es aus geht. Saugt die Kondensatoren also regelrecht leer.

@bmw: Verschone mich bloß mit einem BIOS Update.  Hab grad eins von V1.10 auf V1.80 gemacht, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann behoben ist oder sich zumindest ne Funktion finden lässt. Jetzt geht das HS gar nicht mehr aus. Sobald ich den Netzschalter umlege, brennt das Headset lichterloh, auch wenn der PC (UEFI-geregelt) aus bleibt.

@Combi: Ich muss das Handy aber nicht am PC laden. Genauso mag ich es einfach nicht, wenn das Headset noch voll funktionsfähig am PC hängt. Es leuchtet ja nicht nur, es lässt sich voll bedienen. Die Tischstation erkennt noch alles und auch das Micro lässt sich über Headset und Station an-/abschalten. Und wenn ich ne externe HDD anklemme, dann powert die doch weiter, oder nicht?


----------



## Westcoast (19. Februar 2013)

wenn du im bios die funktion nicht hast, kann man leider auch nicht zaubern. was sollen wir machen ?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte ich hätte Funktion und/oder Jumper übersehen und jemand hat das gleiche Brett und weiß wies geht.


----------



## ThePapabear (21. Februar 2013)

Hi!

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass mein Z77 Pro3 mein Headset und die anderen USB Geräte nicht mit Strom weiter versorgt, wenn der PC herunter gefahren wird. Auch dann nicht, wenn ich AppCharger installiere. Ausgenommen natürlich der 2 USB-Anschlüsse, die für AppCharger gedacht sind. Da hängt aber außer meinem Handy nichts weiter dran.
Im Bios habe ich bislang dazu auch noch nichts entdeckt (bzw. noch nicht wirklich danach gesucht).

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## dmxforever (22. Februar 2013)

Deaktiviere im UEFI unter South Bridge das "On/Off Play". Danach sind die USB-Slots stromlos nach dem Herunterfahren.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. Februar 2013)

Tatsächlich, das funktioniert. Ist aber alles andere als eine gut gewählte Beschreibung. Danke dir!


----------

